# Remington Hevi Shot



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Anybody using it?

Any comments about it?


Thanks


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I watched the demo video on the remington site and I am convinced its the best ammo out there. I still think its overpriced though. If you have a remington shotgun you don't need a special choke to use it according to remington. check it out at this location.

http://www.remington.com/ammo/vid_hevishot.htm


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

It was touted as an improvement over steel shot for waterfowling but I'm hard pressed to believe it's better then your standard copper plated lead mag turkey loads. I haven't seen any ballistic test reports, is it really better then lead? Anybody got ballistic tests, from an independent source, to prove it's better then lead? For the price of a shell a season, after patterning, I'd switch to it if I had proof but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Hevishot is technically better than lead; it is denser and because of this, it will hit "harder" and pellets will penetrate more when compared with lead on a size=size basis.
However, there are some "flys in the ointment"....the stuff isn't prefect. It is harder than steel, so it requires special wads similar to those used in steel shotshells. It is also recommended that it not be fired through any choke tighter than modified, and I have heard unsubstantiated rumors on the net that this stuff is screwing up chokes in Berretta shotguns. 
One thing I don't like about this stuff for turkeys is the hype that has accompanied it.....100 yard kills on gobblers, ect. I feel that this is just poor sportsmanship, and anyone who shoots at a turkey 100 yards away with any shotgun needs to have the snot stomped out of them! 
I patterned some hevishot goose loads (#2 shot, 1 1/2oz, 3") this past weekend, and while I liked the results, they weren't astounding. I got 75% patterns at 40 yards using a Remington 870 with 26" barrel and a modified Rem-choke tube. Interestingly enough, I also pattern tested some Federal Tungsten Iron, and this stuff appears to have patterned tighter than hevishot with the same gun/choke combo. (I say appears to have because I am still trying to get a pellet count chart from Federal so I can actually make a determination). I also got a 68% pattern using Bismuth BBs and a full choke tube.
I would say if your happy with lead, stick with it.....if you are looking for tighter patterns in a more open choked gun, you might want to give hevishot a try, but I would do so only in a modern shotgun of recent manufactuer. Just myl 2 cents.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I have only used it for goose, and I did not see a huge difference, but we don't tend to take cloudbuster shots, and so we did not pattern at great distances.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Click on the link and watch the video. It compares velocity, pattern density, and other info. Its a live demo on metal targets so there is no ?? about the result.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for more info on this.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I can add a couple of points here. First a disclaimer, I don't work for Remington nor do I own any stock. Neither does anybody in my family.

Hevi-Shot is a Tungsten-Iron-Nickel formulation that is about 10% more dense than lead. That produces ~ 25% more energy out at normal turkey killing ranges ie 20-40 yds- for #4, 5 and 6 shot.REM has a booklet on HS - A Turkey Hunters Guide to HS.

I know a turkey hunting fanatic that tried HS last season,. Jim and his wife hunted four states and killed seven (7) gobblers using HS. His assessment: "two thumbs up. It patterns great in our guns (Benelli SBEs) and simply flattens those toms- no more floppin around" I'm going to be trying it in my turkey gun soon. Pattern your guns.

Natty B.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

For those looking for more information on Hevi-Shot, there is a review including field testing in the April issue of American Hunter. Editor John Zent's bottom line conclusions - "two thumbs up"

Natty B.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

This is the second year for my girlfreind and I going turkey hunting. We bought a box of 12 and 10 gauge hevi-shot. I plan on taking it over to the range to pattern it. I will be comparing it to the load I shot last year. Winchester #6 turkey magnums. I will post my results.

Fulldraw


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for all the input so far...also thanks to Mr. 16 because I might have used my Turkey Choke should I decide to give it a try.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Myself I believe for the extra cost it is not worth it, I use Winchester Surpreme HV turkey loads 12 ga. 3 1/2 " 2 oz. 5 shot. Most of the guys I know and hunt with use this load, deadly out at 40 yards.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I agree with old hunter. Its not worth the extra money. Unless, of course, you do the unthinkable and shoot farther out than 40yds. 

In my personal opinion its a bad idea, but some do it, and swear by it. Those folks should use the best available ammo. According to the comparissons I've watched and read, that would be Hevi-Shot.


----------



## snafu1359 (Mar 12, 2003)

Last year i took a bird from 52 yards and my dad took one from 50 yards and both were butiful shots. Every time we tested them they had a tight pattern and hit the target hard.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

if i noticed right the remington choke has a bit of straight rifleling in it to help the shot stay tighter, kind of like the old wadlock barrels hasting has out, now as far as ad'a and such ever read a bad review of a prouduct from a major magazine or writer? no! theydont want to lose there money! now i used hevi shot and found it ok nice load good patteren but not a cure all my 3.5 load is win 2.5 oz number 5s from a 835 and an 1187sps using hastings tubes of .695 and a 625 card tube ouch talk about tight real tight! too tight out to 60yds yes 60! i have toback off that tube a bit no matter what you use try different loads get some buddies together and swap ammo try them all pattern is what kills at a reasonable distance if no need 50 yd guns stayout of the turkey woods until you improve your hunting skills give them a chance and improve yourself not your gear hence the term sportsman! i have never taken a shot past 30 and normally dont all have been under that 30 yds, give them a chance


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Why spend 20$ on a box of shells when you can get a box of Premium led for about half ? I mean dead is dead, and if your staying within resonable distance, than why waste the money. 

I've patterned HS, 4, 5, and 6 shot up to 40 yards and have no issues with its patterns, its just the cost.

Compared to lead there was not a huge difference in pattern density, and I'm convinced theres not a Turkey in the world that can take a load of Premium No. 6 shot lead in the head at 35 yards...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

At the risk of being a "cut -n- paster" I researched this from guys that do it for a living. I let my gun tell me what to use, and I may try these out next year. The cost is negligable, how many times do you shoot at a turkey? Yes, dead is dead, but I always strive for the best, out of respect for the animal.


http://www.huntingforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000943

http://www.huntingforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000986

http://www.jesseshuntingpage.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=18&t=33598&st=0#entry187084


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

In an off year I might shoot 40 rounds of turkey loads though different guns and chokes, last night I shot a half box of HS 3" rounds and a full box of Winchester Turkey loads, both were # 5s. Those links are helpful, but Ive done more than a fair share of studies on turkeys loads. Im Real glad that Remington sealed the HS roads this year, last year there were whore stories on the lost performance in the HS rounds. My wife and I will be out in the next couple of nights, we will pump another 5-10 shots off, will be in Maryland next Friday for there Turkey opener. 

Don't get me wrong Freepop, I love your attitude on having respect for Game, I wish it was more common. I've never, and never will hunt big game and turkeys with a weapon I didn't feel was more than adequate enough. But for all practical reasons until lead becomes banned all together, with the right chokes and gun, it is more than effective enough on turkeys. 

All this patterning and I'm hunting with stick and string, the last two nights shooting was Cold, still had a good pattern though, a half inch low at 20 yards..


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I bought a box of HS for my 12 and a box of 20 gauge for my wife last weekend. Will be patterning this weekend. If results are conclusive, I'll post afterwards.

We've had good luck with our lead loads in the past, but always curious about new stuff. Gotta try it just to see.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

As far as I know, Hevi-shot still holds the world record for #'s of strikes in a 30" circle at 40 yds. That is pretty compelling (to me at least). I have only had the chance to kill one turkey with Hevi #4's at 37 yards. Bang, down, and no floppin. 
I have noticed a huge difference for waterfowling as I shot #6's strictly on ducks last year. Even compared to tungsten Iron, matrix,and polymer. I believe that it kills better and at farther ranges. I am sold, despite the high price. 
BFTrout


----------

